

Resurrect your dead blog by importing it to Posterous - rantfoil
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/06/22/resurrect-your-dead-blog-with-posterous/

======
kneath
I understand Posterous is a YC company, and we're supposed to be all ga-ga
eyed about them... but in all honesty the only thing to resurrect your dead
blog is you. Not software. Just sit down and write.

~~~
testing9999
It's so easy to use that I do think it encourages more activity.

Easy of use is important. Isn't that what helped Twitter grow?

------
thorax
I'm just looking for a way I can get Posterous great backend features working
elegantly with Squarespace's solid UI features. Both companies pretty much
entirely ignore the other aspect and if one or the other caved-in and took a
stab at improving in the other area, I'd finally have just the right service.

Note to other blogging startups: If you can combine both of the above things
well, you can have my $15-30/month, for what it's worth.

 _Edit_ : I'm going to try again and see if I can get them to talk through API
layers that aren't exposed, but Squarespace didn't know of an easy way to do
it-- ideally one service does it all.

~~~
a4agarwal
We autopost to any blog running metaweblog api, which square space does. I was
able to add a square space site to my test account and autopost to it fine,
but others have had issues. email us if you need to do this and need help

~~~
thorax
Thanks a lot for the response. So far seems to be working quite well. I
uploaded a youtube vid, a pic, and an MP3 and it seemed to work great.

I was expecting them to have an RSS feed input for their blogs on their end,
but it doesn't seem to work that way.

You guys should license your services to them as I'd be happy to pay a few
dollars each month to have your kind of easy input mechanisms over there
automagically. (Yeah, I know it's free now, but it doesn't feel like it should
be.)

------
Tichy
I have sympathies for YCsterous, but that is a standard feature of all serious
blog engines.

~~~
zimbabwe
But Posterous isn't a serious blog engine. It is by very loose definitions of
"blog engine" but it's a service trying to do stuff that Wordpress and Typepad
don't do. I don't like comparing it dead-on to Wordpress. If you did,
Wordpress would come plenty short in a lot of ways.

This is a great feature to have, particularly the Tumblr importing option.
There're plenty of disgruntled Tumblr users right now looking for a way out.

~~~
_pius
_There're plenty of disgruntled Tumblr users right now looking for a way out._

Interesting. Why? Anything besides that security snafu awhile back?

~~~
zimbabwe
Tumblr started off as a quiet, clean way of posting. It has since then become
noisy, obsessed with popularity, and filthily cluttered. I joined originally
because I like that it never pressured me to do things on it. They nuked that
style in favor of loud and obnoxious.

------
erikb
I like the idea of this page and just started a blog there. Will I be more
active as in my last tries to blogging? Only time can tell. But I don't really
believe it. When I look at other blogs on this page, I see the mostly copied
stuff from other places and artwork I like but don't want to see all the day.
Did someone found a blog there, where someone is really talking about
something new (meaning, creating real content, not just talking about other
peoples stuff)?

------
bockris
Where was this 2 months ago? I spent way too much time bringing my old WP
posts over.

------
maelstrom
Hrrm I tried importing my wordpress blog and just got an error. Any tips for
this? Does it import comments also?

